# What brands of treats are you buying?



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

Honestly, my wife and I just don't have the time to make treats. So, I was wondering, what treat brands are the members here buying.

Lucy likes the Best Buddy Bites I have been giving her but I bet she is ready for something new. Here's what she is getting now.

Exclusively Pet, Inc.

I want to mix up the rotation so she doesn't get tired of the norm.

What brands do you like?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie LOVES Pet Botanics mini training treats, they are her absolute favorite. I take the bag out without saying a word and she's instantly dancing at my feet. I get them at Petsmart, I think they're a pretty good price, so far she's only tried the chicken flavor, but she LOVES it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Paris has three 
Wellness Just for Puppy Treats (for training)

Beggin' Strips little Dog Treats (this is the only treat she gets when I ask her to "come")

and the most popular, BULLYSTICKS!!!! I have to spell this when I refrence it at home, otherwise she get really excited and jumps on me until I give her one.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4316885&lmdn=Brand&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

damara23 said:


> and the most popular, BULLYSTICKS!!!! I have to spell this when I refrence it at home, otherwise she get really excited and jumps on me until I give her one.


Can you point me to a website and/or the company that makes them? Goggle search only comes up with chews.

AND....

KEEP

THE

SUGGESTIONS

COMING


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

SoonerChris said:


> Can you point me to a website and/or the company that makes them? Goggle search only comes up with chews.
> 
> AND....
> 
> ...


Here's a link for bully sticks on amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004B3W4N8/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1360880851&sr=8-3&pi=SL75

You can also get them at pretty much any pet store. Sophie is currently chowing down on hers, some actually eat the bully stick, she doesn't. I think she more uses it as relief while she's teething. Beware: they stink. Even the "odorless" one have a slightly unpleasant smell to them, but Sophie being 6 months old and in her Tasmanian devil terror and destruction phase, bully sticks are a life saver 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

SoonerChris said:


> Can you point me to a website and/or the company that makes them? Goggle search only comes up with chews.
> 
> AND....
> 
> ...


Sure, I buy these from Petsmart 
*True Chews® Lils Beef Bully Sticks for Dogs*









They have 2 sizes, skinny stick and medium stick. I buy both. The medium ones stink a lil but whatever keeps her still and quiet works for me! :thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella loves the Itty Bitty Buddy Biscuits and Fromm Grain Free Parmesan Snacks from chewy.com.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

We like Zukes and Fruitables, but as soon as we run out, we'll be going to green beans! Phoebe and Griffin are tubby and they're on a diet and LOVE green beans!


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Riley used to love Zukes Mini Naturals, Bully Sticks, peanut butter, Wellness treats, Sam's Yams, Buddy Biscuits, and Three Dog Bakery buscuits, just to name a few. That dog LOVED his treats!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle loves Paragon Alligator dental dog treats. They are hard and she hides them all over the house. potato based. Got them on Amazon for about $14.00 for 14.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like to get the boys zukes and grandma lucy's cookies, I've also been considering fruitables, as I've seen them on the forums quite a bit and I like what I have read on their website and the reviews I've seen.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Fruitables, Zukes, Wet Noze Little Stars, Toy Temptations


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm fortunate in that I have a good dog bakery nearby. The lady who makes the treats lists all the ingredients in them.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oakley likes the pumpkin and apple Fruitables.


----------

